# not getting power to the factory tow plug. 05 f350



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I went under the truck and uncliped the plug and used a light test on the individual receptacles. Nothing. 

Lights on truck all work otherwise. Tried grounding the light on several spots, nothing.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Did your receptacle have power at one point? What does not have power, everything or 12V+ or what?


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

There is a fuse to the plug in the fuse box under the hood. Believe its a 10a check manual for sure though.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

shovelracer;1574336 said:


> Did your receptacle have power at one point? What does not have power, everything or 12V+ or what?


Yes it did. Everything is 12V. This piece of **** was working fine two weeks ago.

I don't believe there is a fuse box under my hood on the model year. So far, the only block I've found are relays.


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

ducaticorse;1574371 said:


> Yes it did. Everything is 12V. This piece of **** was working fine two weeks ago.
> 
> I don't believe there is a fuse box under my hood on the model year. So far, the only block I've found are relays.


You will have fuses for each connection it will ether be under the hood or under the dash. On my truck I think they are all 7.5 fuses Check your owners manual it will list everything.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

fordtruck661;1574389 said:


> You will have fuses for each connection it will ether be under the hood or under the dash. On my truck I think they are all 7.5 fuses Check your owners manual it will list everything.


I have checked the manual, and rechecked the manual. The only fuses relating to the trailer lighting are run lights and back up lights and they test out with the light. According to the manual, there is no under hood fuse box, only a three place relay block.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

I have an 07 and have one under the hood


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

kurtandshan;1574434 said:


> I have an 07 and have one under the hood


my truck is actually an 04, not an 05. Not sure if that makes a difference. Maybe I do have a fuse block under the hood, I havent found it yet, and the manual mentions nothing of it either. Is it possible for you to snap a pic of yours and post it here please?


----------



## fordtruck661 (Feb 26, 2011)

ducaticorse;1574431 said:


> I have checked the manual, and rechecked the manual. The only fuses relating to the trailer lighting are run lights and back up lights and they test out with the light. According to the manual, there is no under hood fuse box, only a three place relay block.


D/R OP just said it in above post


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

ducaticorse;1574371 said:


> Yes it did. Everything is 12V. This piece of **** was working fine two weeks ago..


Yes everything is 12v but I meant the 12v supply. I ask because there are a few circuits. It is all harnesses so get tracing back to the fuse panel. Wouldn't be the first time either if your receptacle was corroded and the terminals bridged each other. The park relay I believe is under the hood by firewall. The fuses are under the dash. It is unlikely that everything went at once. Most likely is the ground went or corrosion got ya.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

shovelracer;1574523 said:


> Yes everything is 12v but I meant the 12v supply. I ask because there are a few circuits. It is all harnesses so get tracing back to the fuse panel. Wouldn't be the first time either if your receptacle was corroded and the terminals bridged each other. The park relay I believe is under the hood by firewall. The fuses are under the dash. It is unlikely that everything went at once. Most likely is the ground went or corrosion got ya.


I have zero patience for tracing a bad ground or snapped/frayed wire. I will go buy a clip in 4 plug tomorrow and be done with it. I don't use trailer brakes anyway F this **** in this - 7 weather.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I'm confused you have power through the wires to connect a new 4 wire? 4 wires have a ground too.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

shovelracer;1574540 said:


> I'm confused you have power through the wires to connect a new 4 wire? 4 wires have a ground too.


On a simple clip in unit, the power is taken off of the tail lights. you splice directly into the tail lights.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I only need brake/run/directional light


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

and a ground, could be cheaper to throw in a new ground wire first.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

shovelracer;1574560 said:
 

> and a ground, could be cheaper to throw in a new ground wire first.


Looks like the ground is bolted to the frame right by the end of the connector. It does not appear to be in bad shape either. I will give it a shot, but I don't see that being the culprit.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

On my 02 F350 has a Power fuse that gives power to the brake,turn,tail lights fuse like a main fuse If it blows your trailer plug wont have power

Have you check the fuse panel make sure none is blown best way is with a test light


----------

